
Google Fuschia's repositories have been emptied - jfacoustic
https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/zircon
======
webmaven
Not quite, copies still exist in the fuschia repo itself, eg.
[https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/fuchsia/+/refs/heads/master...](https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/fuchsia/+/refs/heads/master/zircon/)

Could this just be a move to a monorepo organizational scheme?

------
mimixco
So much for the next "open source" miracle.

------
sdinsn
Link just directs to a sign in page

